# Four 3 month old Gerbils, Southampton



## ceretrea

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Near Southampton
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed/Variety: Mongolian Gerbils
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3 months
Name(s): Bast, Isis, Set and Bes
Colours: LCP Gold Agouti although Isis is lighter

Neutered: N/A
De-flea'ed: N/A
Wormed: N/A
Vaccinated: N/A

Reason for rehoming: We offered rescue space to Animals In Need for these girls
Temperament: Exceptonally curious and very friendly, sitting in my hand already.
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: N/A for this species

Will the group be split (if applicable): Possibly into two pairs although I'd rather they go as a four.
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Locally yes, further afield dependant upon the availability of volunteers and distance the animals can travel.

Other:I'm really taken to these girls, so lovely. New owners should be aware that female gerbils can fall out in older age and that if this happens the gerbils should be seperated.

Please pm for application or email directly to [email protected] but these girls will not be ready to leave us until after the 23rd July


----------



## ceretrea

These girls are not currently available.

All on pregnancy watch x


----------



## ceretrea

These girls will be ready to go on the 13th, no babies survived sadly. 

Now looking to rehome as pairs.


----------



## ceretrea

These girls have had no applications 

I asked them, how many gerbils fit into a dust bath? their reply?


----------



## purple_x

Aawww that pic is adorable.
If I had a big enough tank I would have offered them all a home as I love gerbils.

I think alot of gerbils end up in rescues for ages, I have no idea why as they're so sweet.
My local rspca had a group of 4 and they didn't get a home ever 
Now they have 2 more and I asked about them and the guy fostering them told me he doubts they'll get homes either.

More people need gerbils in their life.....they are awesome


----------



## ceretrea

I totally agree on all counts 

Its a shame they don't get rehomed. These girls will run all over my hand when I go in the cage, they aren't afraid, very curious...much more so then our own mice actually. its a curiousity in people I haven't seen other then in rats. They *want* your attention. Its great!

Well I am more then happy for them to stay here even if its forever but its a shame if they don't get a home that can give them 150% attention.

The girls sit in their bath when its empty, food bowl or water bottle and eep at me to fill them up. They eep when they are out of cardboard and eep when they want to come out, one rests her head on the door catch while she eeps....biggest sad face ever lol


----------



## PrincessGingy

I would love to help but I'm in Shropshire. I love my girls!


----------



## ceretrea

Just to illustrate, their new ceramic dust bath went in today and they got in it before I put it in the cage! They then jumped out spraying my face with dust while I was trying to fit it through the cage door lol Thanks girls x


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking x


----------



## ceretrea

These girls have been split into two pairs looking for homes seperately.

No interest in them at all


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking x


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking.

We are now able to make homemade storage box tanks for all our pairs of gerbils upon request. Please email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## ceretrea

These girls are still looking


----------



## ceretrea

These two girls are still looking, no interest


----------



## ceretrea

I can't believe these girls have been with us since July with no interest at all


----------



## ceretrea

Not one single application.

Bes and Set had a rare photo session and although we got mostly blurs we did snap a couple.


















They are now living in one of our homemade tub tanks


----------



## ceretrea

All girls still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## JonathanR

Oh - I wish I was closer.

Would love to give a home to these (and maybe another pair).

But you're nearly 3 hours away and I wouldn't like to transport them that far


----------



## ceretrea

Hi there,

Kent is not impossible, it really depends on transport. These girls have been here long enough and gerbils are relatively easy to transport long ways.

Will reply by email x


----------



## JonathanR

Thanks - left some contact details on your site. Let's hope we can figure something out.


----------



## ceretrea

JonathanR said:


> Thanks - left some contact details on your site. Let's hope we can figure something out.


Confirming reservation, homecheck passed and awaiting transport.

Bast and Isis are still looking.


----------



## ceretrea

Bes and Set are homed, Isis and Bast are still looking


----------



## ceretrea

The two girls are enjoying their move to the escape proof tank. They can't half ping about!

Still looking though bless them


----------



## andrea17614b

Hi have you still got your gerbils please, as i am interested in them and live in southampton, thx, andrea


----------



## ceretrea

andrea17614b said:


> Hi have you still got your gerbils please, as i am interested in them and live in southampton, thx, andrea


We still have three pairs available, they are on our website. Please email [email protected] for an application


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

These girls are still looking and its utterly shocking to me that they have spent almost one year in rescue!!


Isis and Bast are hyper little gerbils. Friendly but more for entertaining viewing, these girls are adorable in my opinion. Smaller then average gerbils, they are escape artists, they do chew the mesh on their glass tank BUT!! they are quirky, lively, curious, friendly.

There must be someone somewhere able to offer these girls the environment they need?

1. Glass tank with secure lid
2. Food and water and hay
3. Sand baths
4. lots and lots and lots of cardboard to chew!


----------



## JonathanR

Gosh - I can't believe they are still with you!

Their sisters have settled in here wonderfully. We've just moved them to a larger tank so their old Perfecto is now free. If we can get Isis and Bast to Kent I'd love to give them a home.

I'll email you.


----------



## ceretrea

Awaiting transport 

I've some train times to email you with Jonathan


----------



## JonathanR

ceretrea said:


> Awaiting transport
> 
> I've some train times to email you with Jonathan


Can't wait


----------



## ceretrea

Homed at last


----------

